# Cho-Dan pre-test



## L4WM4N (Apr 18, 2009)

Good Morning! 

I'm excited to announce my pending Dan Shim Sa on Saturday 05/09/09. Tomorrow, at 1400 hours, I'll begin my "6 hour class". This class is a pre-test for the Dan Shim Sa. 
Master Bailey advised me Thursday night that my class would be led by Masters Smith and Falkenberry and that they would only use Korean terminology. I will admit that I am concerned about my knowledge of the Korean terms because the classes are not usually led with them. It's my own fault for not studying them in depth own my own.
Today, I'm waist deep in Korean. Wish me luck.

Train hard or stay home.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Apr 18, 2009)

Good luck! Tang Soo!

Peace,
JT


----------



## Miles (Apr 20, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## MBuzzy (Apr 22, 2009)

Good luck!!!


----------



## Gi1 (Apr 23, 2009)

All the best


Tang Soo!


----------



## Montecarlodrag (Apr 25, 2009)

So, how did you perform on you pre-test? Hope everything was ok


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 26, 2009)

All my best!


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 26, 2009)

Best of Luck


----------



## Miles (Apr 27, 2009)

How did the pre-test go and what, if anything, are you doing differently to prepare for your chodan test?


----------



## L4WM4N (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry to be away so long. Thanks to everyone who offered up a "good luck" my direction. 

The Cho-Dan Pre-Test, if you will, was not as bad as I thought it would be. A 10 minute break was offered about every hour with a 20 minute lunch break. I realized that I still needed some work on my terminology and some minor points in some of my hyungs. 

After the 6 hour class, I further prepared for the test by carrying around a list of all the required Cho-Dan AND E-Dan terminolygy. I studies this daily at home and at work. I attended every blackbelt class available and every red block (4th gup thru 1st gup) possible. During the red block sessions, a couple of the E-Dans and a Sam-Dan took me into one of the empty dojangs for a private lession.

I tested on 05/09/09 from 0700 to 1000. 12 of us tested and from 3 states (OK, MO and AR). I was the only one from my dojang. 7 Masters observed and graded the test. I was thankful when it was over. 

Last week we had our Dan promotion ceremony and I was the first up to receive the new belt. I am excited about it and beside myself at the same time. 40 years old. Earning a blackbelt. Wow!

I will be eligable to test for E-Dan in 2 years. I plan to blow it away.

Tang Soo!


----------



## claireg31 (Jul 7, 2009)

I've be AWOL sometime myself!

But i just wanted to congratulate you on gaining your first dan, its an achievement in itself at any age, be very proud!

I'm grading for 2nd dan this winter, currently embarking on a serious fitness training program, i need ti be so much fitter, i have stamina but no where near enough!

best wishes

claire


----------

